# iPod en Andorre



## bastnic (21 Avril 2004)

j'aimerais savoir combien coute nimporte quel ipod en andorre.

alors si vous connaissez les prix dites les moi, d'avance merci


----------



## Biroman (21 Avril 2004)

Ya pas d'iPod en Andorre !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tu trouveras que des boutiques avec des accessoires high-tech de "fête foraine", genre tombé du camion (mp3 usb, dv sony...)
Serieusement, je n'ai jamais vu un produit apple en andorre.
Et les prix sur hifi, informatique, etc, ne sont d'ailleurs pas toujours intéressants...

Pas trop déçu ?


----------



## bastnic (22 Avril 2004)

b en fait on m'avait dit qu'il y en avait aux alentours de 160 mais des vieux enfin ce ne sont que des rumeurs


----------

